#  > GELUID FORA >  > DRIVE-IN SHOW FORUM >  >  Goede speaker set

## DJ-Emile

Hi ik ben pas net bezig met Drive In Show
Maar ik wil toch een nieuwe speaker set .
Max Budget :300 
Ik wil het liefst 2 speakers op statief
Weet iemand een goede set?

Emile

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Max Budget :300 
> Ik wil het liefst 2 speakers op statief
> Weet iemand een goede set?
> 
> Emile



Dus 2 speakers, 2 statieven.

of moet er ook nog kabel en een versterker van dat budget af :Confused: .

Wat voor speakers had je zelf in gedachten? (en wat zal je toepassing zijn?) Slaapkamer, huiskamer, kroeg... feesttent :Big Grin: .

Als je al een versterker hebt (die je wilt houden!) geef dan ook even door welke dit is, dat  'zoekt' gemakkelijker naar een passende speaker.


Groeten John
ps. ik hoef je niet uit te leggen dat je voor  300,- geen klasse spul kunt kopen.

----------


## Roelande

Ik denk dat de meesten hier er mee eens zullen zijn dat je voor 300 euro geen deftig speakersetje kunt bekomen...

Op musicstore.de kan je eens kijken bij 'retouren' en 'bundles', of gewoon bij een lokale PA handelaar naar speakers uit de verhuur vragen die hij verkoopt...

Als je nog geen versterker hebt: véél succes om 2 LS en een versterker onder de 300 euro te vinden, laat staan actieve speakers. :-)

Ik heb mijn materiaal grotendeels tweedehands aan een gunstige prijs kunnen bekomen (wel meer dan 300 euro), en het heeft me nog niet in de steek gelaten...

Het lijkt me het beste even door te sparen en kwaliteit te kopen en voorlopig verder te doen door je PA te huren...


Groetjes vanuit de examens

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ik heb nogal oude versterker met aleen draadklemmen (2x 200watt)
Ik dacht aan 2x DAP p-12
Dan maak ik een verloopje Goed idee?

Mvg,
Emile

----------


## 4AC

> Ik heb nogal oude versterker met aleen draadklemmen (2x 200watt)
> Ik dacht aan 2x DAP p-12
> Dan maak ik een verloopje Goed idee?
> 
> Mvg,
> Emile



P-12 is niet echt aan te raden. Als je de zoekfunctie had gebruik had je hier een al bestaand topic over tegen gekomen. Hier blijkt uit dat de P-12 een afdankertje is van de k112 met een plastic hoogdriver. Natuurlijk zal het werken voor je toepassingen (neem ik aan), maar als ik jou was had ik lekker twee maal de 4-Acoustic BCS112 gekocht. Mooi uiterlijk en sound is zeker weten value-for-money :Big Grin:  En ach, twee statiefjes kosten iets van 40 euro.

Ik moet er wel even bij zeggen dat ik ervan uit ben gegaan dat je versterker wél een fatsoenlijk pa-dingetje is. Of gaat het hier om een hifi-versterker? In dat geval zou ik lekker even doorsparen. Eerst huren -indien nodig- en dan wat geld bij elkaar schrapen.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJ-Emile

De 4-Acoustic BCS112 ?
Ik zocht hem op internet maar kon hem niet vinden heb je een website?

Emile

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik heb nogal oude versterker met aleen draadklemmen (2x 200watt)
> Ik dacht aan 2x DAP p-12
> Dan maak ik een verloopje Goed idee?
> 
> Mvg,
> Emile



Ik vroeg je om WELKE versterker, dus niet dat ie oud is, of roze, vierkant, of russisch.

Merk en Type graag!!
zal inderdaad wel haaifaai zijn (en dan is 200W GEEN 200W!)

ipv een een verloopje maken, kun je ook een dansje doen :EEK!: (wat voor verloopje en waarvoor??)

WAAR wil je het gebruiken (slaapkamer/huiskamer?)

Graag antwoord op de vragen, anders kunnen we helemaal NIET helpen.

groeten John

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

voor 300 euro heb je wel set 15 ince top van skytec.

dan heb ik het alleen over top dus geen stativen of amp

----------


## Whitefarmer

> voor 300 euro heb je wel set 15 ince top van skytec.
> 
> dan heb ik het alleen over top dus geen stativen of amp



DAP P-12 luidspreker, 12 inch, 200 watt, incl monitor standaards - J&H Licht en Geluid of we helpen onze vrienden van j&h van de low/no budget af.

----------


## EST drive in show zwolle

jah zo zijn er wel meer uitwegen :Big Grin: 

ik schoot ook zomaar een weg in.
en als je low budget wil dan kom je daar in terecht :Wink:

----------


## 4AC

DJ-Emile, het is verstandig om even je profiel aan te passen! Dan kon ik je nu een mailtje sturen van het merk. (doe ik nu niet, het is een webshop)

Dit daarentegen kan wel: (volgens mij :Stick Out Tongue: )
http://www.inline-marketing.com/download/daten/4a-bcs-112t-de-druck.pdf
Behoorlijk pro allemaal voor een box van 125 euro per stuk, vind ik. Ik heb de BCS dubbel 12" top mogen beluisteren en dat klinkt toch wel lekker voor dat geld. Kon twee keer deze http://www.inline-marketing.com/down...b-de-druck.pdf per kant bij houden. Moet wel zeggen dat een eq'tje erbij aan te raden is, maar dat heeft bijna elke luidspreker.
Een skytronic 15" waar EST het over heeft is meer vergelijkbaar met de economy-reeks van dit merk.

Mvg,

Teun

----------


## DJ-Emile

> Ik vroeg je om WELKE versterker, dus niet dat ie oud is, of roze, vierkant, of russisch.  *Beetje vierkant*
> 
> Merk en Type graag!! *Phillips FA 930*
> zal inderdaad wel haaifaai zijn (en dan is 200W GEEN 200W!)
> 
> ipv een een verloopje maken, kun je ook een dansje doen(wat voor verloopje en waarvoor??) *Nou de speakers zijn speakon aansluiting en me versterker draad klemmen dan bedoel ik een kabel met de ene kant draadklem aansluiten en andere kant speakon Snapje?*
> 
> WAAR wil je het gebruiken (slaapkamer/huiskamer?) *Eigenlijk voor Feestjes (Drive in show)*
> 
> ...



Zo goed ?
Emile

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ik heb de informatie gegeven
Kan ik nu geholpen worden????

Mvg,
Emile

----------


## mjusic

Emile,

De FA930 van Philips is een versterker voor HiFi huiskamergebruik en heeft een vermogen van 2x65 watt.

Om te gebruiken voor DJ-activiteiten is deze versterker niet echt geschikt, maar dat zijn 2 luidsprekers van 300,- ook niet echt.

Je kunt met verloopjes (let op de polariteit!) een setje DAP / JB / Xxxx luidsprekers aansluiten op deze versterker en je kunt er ook wel een feestje mee draaien, maar dan alleen voor vrienden en familie in kleine ruimte (grote garage of huiskamer) en dan voor een man of 30 tot 50. Groter lukt echt niet. Maar je kunt er mee starten en later uitbreiden naar een betere set.

In ieder geval succes!

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik heb de informatie gegeven
> Kan ik nu geholpen worden????
> 
> Mvg,
> Emile



Ja hoor,

Marktplaats - De plek om Nieuwe en Tweedehands spullen te kopen en verkopen

zijn hele mooie speakers bij die versterker :EEK!: , klinken goed op die HIFI versterker. (maar dat wordt geen succes om 'feestjes' mee te doen. Voor thuis in de slaap/woonkamer echter zal dit PRIMA voldoen :Wink: .

Ik denk dus dat je op zoek moet naar een complete eindset als je voor een 'groter' publiek wilt spelen :Frown: .

Mijn tip:
HUREN en wat doorsparen. :Stick Out Tongue: 

Groeten John

----------


## DJ-Emile

Maar weten jullie dan een goede set met versterker wat niet al te duur word ik denk voor de hele set Max 350,-
Misschien iets van DAP?
Weten jullie dan iets
Wel een setje waar je feestjes mee kunt draaien (MAX. 75 personen)
Iemand idee?

Mvg,
Emile

----------


## DJ-Emile

Iemand idee?

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

€350 euro is een onmogelijk budget voor 75 personen. Ik heb zelf 2 actieve tops van American Audio ( budget merk ). Hiermee doe ik feesten tot  75 personen, zonder gebruik van bassboxen. Als ik me niet vergis heb ik ze voor +/- 250 euro per stuk gekocht. Ik denk dat je voor deze prijs 2 mooie actieve speakers hebt, hoef je ook niet meer te zoeken naar een versterker. Dezelfde boxen staan overigens op dezelfde site voor 169 passief te koop. Zoek maar eens op American Audio DLS-15 en DLS-15P voor de actieve.
PS. op deze site staat een compleet setje met statieven en bekabeling voor de actieve speakers voor €566. Stuur me maar een mailtje als je de site wilt weten  :Wink: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Roelande

jb systems PL 12 @ 159 euro per stuk, 200W program, als je persé onder die 350 euro wilt blijven...

----------


## DJ-Emile

Nou ik wil eigenlijk beginnen met klassenfeestjes max denk ik 40 personen
Ik dacht aan
DAP p-12 (passief)
DAP p12A( Actief)
Kan ik die op elkaar aansluiten?

Mvg,
Emile

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Je wilt beginnen met 40 personen. Maar over 3 maanden komt er iemand die geluid bij je wilt huren voor 70 personen en moet je alsnog bijhuren. Persoonlijk zou ik nooit voor DAP gaan, net als vele forumgenoten. Het is jou geld, je zult zelf moeten kijken wat je er het beste mee kunt kopen. Maar 3/4 van de forumleden die de DAP P12 kent vind het geen net geluid. Dat zegt wel iets, denk ik dan. En voor 30 euro meer per speaker heb je speakers die ik persoonlijk net beter vind klinken en ook harder kunnen.. (Dap = 96 dB , American Audio = 109 dB en dat halen ze ook)

Groeten Jasper

----------


## DJ-Emile

En wat dacht je van deze set 

Is actief elk eigen versterker voor 300,-
afmetingen woofer: 8" (21cm) afmetingen tweeter: 1.35" (3.5cm) impedantie: 8 ohm versterker: 150W (100Wrms) frequentierespons: 45Hz ~ 18kHz gevoeligheid (1W/1m): 95dB afmetingen: 430 x 345 x 310mm gewicht: 13 kg (master) 9 Kg (slave speaker).


Is 2x 150w?

Emile

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

8" woofer in een topkast? Daar moet een basskist bij wil je er fatsoenlijke bassen uitkrijgen. Ik heb even de folder van de bekende duitse winkel erbij gepakt en even voor je gebladerd. Voor het budget dat je hebt is misschien de fame soundpack 12 wel interessant:
Deze set bevat: 
1x 12" subwoofer 
2x 6,5"/1" top units 
2 professionele speakon kabels 
2 hoogwaardige luidspreker statieven 
3-delige beschermhoezen set 


Features subwoofer: 
12" 
1x 120 W RMS 
118 dB max. SPL 
frequentie response: 40 - 150 Hz 
aansluitingen: 2x speak-on output, 2x XLR output, 2x combo input (XLR/ 6,3mm jack) 
materiaal: 15 mm multiplex 
finish: PU-coating (zwart) 
statief flens: aluminium 
frontgrille: staal met zwarte akoestische schuimstof 
met butterfly gripps voor eenvoudig transport 
incl. transportwielen 
kieprandbescherming 
afmetingen (BxHxD): 420 x 480 x 500 mm 
gewicht: 28 kg 


Features satelliet: 
6,5" + 1" CD horn 
120w RMS 
200w peak 
impedantie: 4 Ohm 
max. SPL: 114 dB 
frequentie response: 150 - 19.000 Hz 
crossover: 3.500 Hz 
dispersie: 90° x 60° 
aansluitingen: 1x speak-on 
materiaal: 15 mm multiplex 
finish: PU-coating (zwart) 
statief flens: aluminium 
frontgrille: staal met zwarte akoestische schuimstof 
half-butterflygripp voor eenvoudig transport 
afmetingen (BxHxD): 250 x 370 x 230 mm 
gewicht: 8 kg 

Ik heb eens met de voorgangers van deze speakers gedraaid op een klein feestje ( lees 60 personen ) daar deden ze het uitstekend, kijkend naar hun prijs. Voor 399 is deze te bestellen. Dat is inclusief bekabeling, statieven en hoezenset.
Reactie's van expert zijn niet geweldig ( Bart Smit kwaliteit ) Maar voor het geld dat je ervoor neerlegt zijn ze zo slecht nog niet..

Groeten Jasper

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ja het is wel een mooie set Voor dat geld
Maar ik krijg voor mn verjaardag dus een nieuwe geluidset MAX 300,-
Dus ik denk niet dat me ouders dat overwegen om 100 extra .
Weet je nog een andere set van max 300,-?

Dankje  

Emile

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

En zelf bijlappen is geen optie?  
Want 300 euro is nou eenmaal een klein budget..
Zet anders je mail adres op je profiel, hoef ik niet de hele tijd op het forum te kijken. Dan mail ik je wel wat door, of voeg mij toe op msn.
Mischien dat er nog andere ideeen zijn van andere?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ja het is wel een mooie set Voor dat geld
> Maar ik krijg voor mn verjaardag dus een nieuwe geluidset MAX 300,-
> Dus ik denk niet dat me ouders dat overwegen om 100 extra .
> Weet je nog een andere set van max 300,-?
> 
> Dankje 
> 
> Emile



Dan stop je die  300,- in een oude sok of onder je matras, spaar daar je zakgeld bij, neem een krantenwijkje, ga ramen lappen, spaar het geld wat je 'verdient' met  'draaien', en koop over een tijdje ALS JE WEET WT JE WILT, en het geld bij elkaar dat ene perfecte setje.

To die tijd HUUR je het eindsetje in..
Huur geluidset > huren geluidsets - J en H Licht en Geluid&reg - verhuur van licht, geluid, beeld, truss en podium techniek

of

Huur geluidset > huren geluidsets - J en H Licht en Geluid&reg - verhuur van licht, geluid, beeld, truss en podium techniek

Tegen die tijd heb je het forum van voor tot achter doorgelezen, je profiel ingevuld en weet je waar je over praat.

Groeten John

----------


## DJ-Emile

Kan deze set op elkaar worden aangesloten ze hebben alletwee eigen versterker:


Graag antwoord
Mvg,
Emile

----------


## DJ-Emile

Dankje Voor de tips

----------


## dj-wojcik

> En weet iemand het?
> Nou?



tuurlijk,.... plaatjes,..... daar hebben we wat aan...

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ja maar kunnen ze op elkaar worden aangesloten?

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Kan deze set op elkaar worden aangesloten ze hebben alletwee eigen versterker:
> 
> 
> Graag antwoord
> Mvg,
> Emile



Je bent redelijk hardnekkig.

Ja, deze kunnen op elkaar worden aangesloten.
Je kunt alles op elkaar aansluiten, de vraag is alleen:
- of je iets hoort
- of je rook gaat zien
- of het klinkt

Met deze info (lees: een foto'tje van geluidstunter.nl... rare domeinnaam, is het niet geluidsstunter?) kan ik je vertellen dat als je het goed aansluit dat je iets hoort, als je het verkeerd aansluit ga je rook zien.
Met de prijs in gedachten kan ik je ook vertellen dat het niet klinkt als je voor 70 man wilt blazen.

Snap dat je enthoursiast bent en graag iets leuks wilt voor je verjaardag, maar met zinnen als "graag antwoord", "Kan ik nu geholpen worden????" en "En weet iemand het? Nou?" jaag je de mensen hier tegen je in het harnas.

Iedereen probeert je uit te leggen dat je voor 300 euro geen 2 speakers + statieven + versterker hebt die voor 70 man op dans-niveau kan blazen.

Mocht je overwegen om muzak (lees: achtergrondmuziek) te willen draaien voor 70 man, dan kun je alles pakken wat je hiervoor allemaal genoemd hebt.

Dus. (of zoals je zelf stelt: "Duh")

O ja, de meeste mensen hier hebben een baan en hebben dus niet de hele dag de tijd om dit forum te checken. Binnen 15 minuten een reactie verwachten is dan ook niet reeel. Maar ik begrijp dat je schijnbaar heel binnenkort jarig bent en je ouders z.s.m. moet vertellen waar ze wat moeten bestellen.

----------


## Stoney3K

> En weet iemand het?



Beste DJ-Emile,

Het 'omhoog schoppen' van je eigen onderwerp na 14 minuten omdat niemand gereageerd heeft is niet echt bepaald netjes.

Om antwoord te geven op je vraag:

Ik kan zo niet zien welke set dit is (ik heb geen magisch foto-herkennend vermogen). Maar het ziet er uit dat dit een actief setje is, waar je dus de tulpkabel van je DJ-mengpaneel in kunt steken, stroom erbij en gewoon aanzetten maar. Op elkaar aansluiten heeft niet veel zin, omdat je dan alleen mono-geluid krijgt. Zet liever één links en één rechts neer.

Verder ben ik het met de rest van de posters hier eens, dat je voor 300 euro niks krijgt en je beter eerst geluid in kan huren. En denk niet dat je gratis kan draaien -- de verhuurkosten die je maakt kun je gewoon doorberekenen aan de klant.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> En weet iemand het?
> Nou?



GEDULD heb je niet veel!!!


Als je inderdaad ipv een fotootje de link naar het produkt (of merk en type) doorgeeft, dan weten we om welke speaker het gaat, en zoeken WIJ daar de specs wel bij.

Wat wil je 'op elkaar aansluiten'? Ik snap je vraag (denk ik) wel, maar toch begrijp ik hem niet :EEK!: .

Bedoel je of je deze twee speakers op een mixertje kunt aansluiten, of wil je mono doorlussen of...?

Let wel op, bij een van je vorige voorstellen, stond duidelijk SLAVE speaker (dus ZONDER versterker), terwijl jij erbij schreef dat ze elk een eigen versterker aan boord hebben!(die van  300,-)


Dus wees duidelijk in je vraagstelling, en HEB wat meer geduld, als je na een weekje ofzo nog niets gehoord hebt, mag je gerust een topic 'kicken', maar binnen 15 minuten ...... :Frown: 
(de behoefte om te helpen 'groeit niet' als je begrijpt wat ik bedoel.)

groeten John

----------


## DJ-Emile

Sorry dat ik zo bot reageerde ....
Dankje voor de opmerkingen!

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Snap trouwens ook niet waar die haast vandaan komt... 

Volgens je profiel ben je 30 november jarig.

Óf je ouders zijn heel laat met je cadeau (oeh, mooi... ouderwetse spelling)
Óf ze zijn heel vroeg
Óf je wilt nog 10,5 maanden de tijd hebben om het mooiste uit te zoeken wat er voor 300 euro te vinden is (maar tegen die tijd is iedereen hier wel overspannen gok ik)

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Snap trouwens ook niet waar die haast vandaan komt... 
> 
> Volgens je profiel ben je 30 november jarig.
> 
> Óf je ouders zijn heel laat met je cadeau (oeh, mooi... ouderwetse spelling)
> Óf ze zijn heel vroeg
> Óf je wilt nog 10,5 maanden de tijd hebben om het mooiste uit te zoeken wat er voor 300 euro te vinden is (maar tegen die tijd is iedereen hier wel overspannen gok ik)



 
You've just put a  :Smile:  on my face..

 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin: 

DAT vult ie wel in op zijn profiel, verder....
     ...niets..

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Emile,

Als ik naar dat laatste setje foto's kijk zie ik dat het weer kleine speakers zijn. 8" speakers zijn in mijn ogen niet geschikt voor full-range doordat ze niet genoeg bas kunnen bieden. Zoals vele al aangeven kun je het beste huren en doorsparen voor iets goeds. Je moet niet dezelfde fout maken, die vele maken, dat je geld dat je ontvangt meteen moet uitgeven. Spaar door voor iets goeds en je hebt er over 2 jaar ook nog profijt van!

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Outline

> Óf je wilt nog 10,5 maanden de tijd hebben om het mooiste uit te zoeken wat er voor 300 euro te vinden is (maar tegen die tijd is iedereen hier wel overspannen gok ik)



Ik heb nu al de neiging om een goed gemikt schot te lossen...

----------


## dj-wojcik

jongens jongens jongens.... rustig aan allemaal...

ik denk dat hij nu wel voldoende is vernederd, oké ik geef jullie wederom gelijk. 

maar ergens moet het toch ophouden. dus om nu 24 posts door te zeuren dat hij het niet haalt met zijn budget vind ik zelf ook een beetje kinderachtig.

zeg gewoon kort en correct: *spaar door en huur misschien eerst wat.*

----------


## sis

> jongens jongens jongens.... rustig aan allemaal...
> 
> ik denk dat hij nu wel voldoende is vernederd, oké ik geef jullie wederom gelijk. 
> 
> maar ergens moet het toch ophouden. dus om nu 24 posts door te zeuren dat hij het niet haalt met zijn budget vind ik zelf ook een beetje kinderachtig.
> 
> zeg gewoon kort en correct: *spaar door en huur misschien eerst wat.*



Probleem is dat hij het niet doorheeft en blijft doorbomen 
sis

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Probleem is dat hij het niet doorheeft en blijft doorbomen 
> sis



ik denk dat het nu wel duidelijk zal zijn :Wink: .... of tjeh... hoop het...

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ok bedankt voor commetaar

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ik dacht nu aan :
 Top DAP MC 15 2x
Sub Dap mcb 15 2x
Kunnen die topjes op de sub worden aangesloten en dan via sub naar versterker kan dat bij die speakers...
Het is niet een hele dure set en ik weet het kan ook niet teveel van verwachten het is voor max 50 man
Weet iemand goeie versterker voor deze set?
Mvg,
Emile

----------


## laptop

het zijn twee verschillende soorten boxen sub en full range, dit doorlinken zou ik niet doen. de tops zou ik op een versterker doen en, de sub via een crossover via een andere versterker. dit geeft (vind ik) het beste geluid.

maar wat vind je van dit setje?
2X
Koolsound XL 1250 passieve 3-weg fullrange luidspreker Tot E 200,- prijsvergelijking goedkoopste
en een:
Koolsound TXA-650 versterker Tot E 400,- prijsvergelijking goedkoopste

dit voor€297

----------


## DJ-Emile

Maar zou dat wel kunnen doorlinken
want ik wil niet een heel hoog budget hebben en dan kan ik later ook nog een crossover erbij kopen...
Maar zou dat wel kunnen dat je van de top naar de input van de sub en van de output naar de versterker gaat?

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Maar zou dat wel kunnen doorlinken
> want ik wil niet een heel hoog budget hebben en dan kan ik later ook nog een crossover erbij kopen...
> Maar zou dat wel kunnen dat je van de top naar de input van de sub en van de output naar de versterker gaat?



Hoi Emile,

ik zou juist WEL een heel hoog budget willen!


met doorlinken bedoel je denk ik dat je met 1 versterker zowel de subs als de toppen aan kunt sturen.

Even voor de richting van 'het signaal':

van versterker naar speakerinput, van speaker output naar volgende speaker input.

Zover ik kan vinden hebben deze subs GEEN ingebouwde x-over, dus het full-range signaal gaat door naar de toppen.

Reden dat je een aparte sub neemt, is dat je de lage tonen NIET naar de toppen doorstuurt.

Dus:
het kan wel (denk ik), maar het gaat NIET het gewenste resultaat opleveren.
Een x-over is bij zulk een speaker wenselijk (lees NODIG).

Voorbeelden van subs die wel een ingebouwde x-over hebben:
EV sb122, HK pro 18s( jaja, er zijn er veel meer :Big Grin: ).

Let wel op dat als je gaat 'doorlinken', dat je meer versterker vermogen nodig hebt (je stuurt nu immers 2 speakers per kant aan met hetzelfde versterkerkantje.

Ga beter eerst voor 'fatsoenlijke' topjes, dan kun je er later altijd nog een sub onder kopen!

Kijk vooral eens 2e hands als je weinig budget hebt, dan moet je voor € 300,- wel wat redelijk spul kunnen vinden.

En anders spaar je gewoon even door :Wink: .

groeten John

----------


## DJ-Emile

Bedankt ,
Maar weet je dan een geschikte versterker voor die set?
Maar dus als ik het zo begrijpt kan ik ze wel linken naar 1 versterker
Heb je een voorbeeld van 2e hands misschien iets van marktplaats.nl
Heb je daar een voorbeeld van?
mvg,
Emile

----------


## laptop

hé Emile

wat dacht je van deze luidsprekers:
American Audio PXI-8P actieve luidspreker Tot E 200,- prijsvergelijking goedkoopste
dit zijn actieve speakers (geen versterker nodig)
met twee hiervan zit je €20 over je budget. 


ps. is opruimings actie wees er dus snel bij

----------


## bones2001

Ik weet niet waarom ik uberhaupt reageer... :Frown: , wat een discussie zeg,
maar toch effe leren lezen Laptop.






> hé Emile
> 
> wat dacht je van deze luidsprekers:
> Behringer Eurolive B212 _passieve_ luidspreker (op = op) Tot E 200,- prijsvergelijking goedkoopste
> dit zijn *actieve* speakers *(geen versterker nodig)*
> met twee hiervan zit je 20 over je budget. 
> 
> 
> ps. is opruimings actie wees er dus snel bij

----------


## laptop

oeps, verkeerde link geplakt sorry zal het veranderen.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Hoi Emile,
> 
> Dus:
> het kan wel (denk ik), maar het gaat NIET het gewenste resultaat opleveren.



Een passende versterker? NEE, ik ga je geen 'advies' geven waar ik NIET achter sta.

Ik heb mijn RCF toppen (art 320, oud model) ooit gekocht voor 250,- de twee, in een muziekzaak nogwel.

Dus 2e hands betekent: zoeken..zoeken..zoeken... en VINDEN!

groeten en succes John

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ik dacht als je 1 passieve en 1 actieve op elkaar aansluiten via je mengpaneel naar actieve en via active naar passieve .
Of moet ik gewoon 2 actieve?

Mvg,
Emile :Wink:

----------


## Outline

Ik heb een Deja-vu...

Hebben we deze vraag al niet 'ns heel uitgebreid behandeld?
Of heb ik dat allemaal gedroomd?

Kunnen we 'm gewoon even geen advies meer geven? Want, zoals Sis al zei: hij blijft doorbomen! Zie hem als die bodemloze put waar we allemaal eeuwig info in kunnen blijven storten maar die toch nooit ook maar enig teken van 'gevuld' zal laten zien!

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Ik dacht als je 1 passieve en 1 actieve op elkaar aansluiten via je mengpaneel naar actieve en via active naar passieve .
> Of moet ik gewoon 2 actieve?
> 
> Mvg,
> Emile



De meeste aktieve speakers (dus met versterker erin) ook wel 'powered' genoemd, hebben GEEN speaker uit mogelijkheid. Als een speaker dit WEL heeft, geld nog dat je MONO speelt.

Je hebt dus OF 2 powered speakers nodig OF 2 passieve met een versterker.

Zoals al eerder aangegeven, door te LEZEN/leren hier op het forum zou je dit geweten hebben!

RECLAME AAN!
Een ander forum waar je veel (dj-newbie) dingen kunt leren is het new-line forum. :Confused: 
RECLAME UIT

Hier houdt mijn bijdrage op!

Groeten John

----------


## DJ-Emile

Hi Sorry dat ik weer reageer maar ik ben eruit ik wil toch het liefst:
2x subwoofer
2x top
1x versterker
Hebben jullie een beetje goedkopen niet teduren set hiervoor?
Misschien omnitronic bx 1850 en een top kan dat met 1 versterker?
Alvast bedankt :Big Grin:

----------


## laptop

> Hi Sorry dat ik weer reageer maar ik ben eruit ik wil toch het liefst:
> 2x subwoofer
> 2x top
> 1x versterker
> Hebben jullie een beetje goedkopen niet teduren set hiervoor?
> Misschien omnitronic bx 1850 en een top kan dat met 1 versterker?
> Alvast bedankt



aan je vorige post gezien is je budget niet al te hoog. ik denk dat je dit niet voor je geld zult krijgen, bedoel dus 2 subs 2 tops en versterker. 
je kunt volgensmij beter door sparen tot je een budget van een kleine 1000 hebt, hiermee kun je aardig spul kopen. bekijk deze set eens:
American Audio TRI Pack System II luidsprekerset Luidsprekerset prijsvergelijking goedkoopste
deze is een kleine 700 

mvg.

ps. google eens een paar audio web winkels en ga prijzen vergelijken en kijken naar watvoor aanbod je hebt, en tegen welke prijs.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Zoals al eerder aangegeven, door te LEZEN/leren hier op het forum zou je dit geweten hebben!



Volgens mij heb je dat nog NIET gedaan :Frown: .

Er gaan nog 2 (active) topics over dat butkastje (sorry ik bedoel subkastje). (MODje samenvoegen???)

Er zit geen X-over in de sub, dus met 1 versterker.... blabla zie andere topic.

groeten John

Zie andere meldingen van medeforummers, SPAAR DOOR, hier krijg je spijt van....

... heb ik me toch weer laten verleiden tot me ermee te bemoeien :Embarrassment:

----------


## sis

> Hi Sorry dat ik weer reageer maar ik ben eruit ik wil toch het liefst:
> 2x subwoofer
> 2x top
> 1x versterker
> Hebben jullie een beetje goedkopen niet teduren set hiervoor?
> Misschien omnitronic bx 1850 en een top kan dat met 1 versterker?
> Alvast bedankt



Als je eruit bent , 
Koop gewoon 2 subs en 2 toppen met één versterker, dat kan , prima .
Dan heb je waarschijnlijk ook geen vragen meer ?
Mocht je toch nog vragen hebben , hier is ook en webshop. 
Stuur een mailtje met jou vragen naar J&H, en die zullen je met plezier verder helpen .
Je kan ook dit forum eens goed doorlezen , dit heb je waarschijnlijk nog niet gedaan .
Ik wordt er eerlijk gezegt , moe van ...
sis

----------


## DJ-Emile

Hi ik ben nu PIEP ad van dat gezijk ik wil nu
fame soundpack 12
Is dat een beetje een goed systeem?
Graag en Answer
Ciao
 :Big Grin: ?

----------


## DJ-Emile

Maar eigenlijk heb ik geen idee ik denk dat het wel goed is.... :Big Grin:

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Maar eigenlijk heb ik geen idee ik denk dat het wel goed is....



gewoon doen... gelijk van al dat gezeiks af. want meer voor je geld krijg je niet dan dit fame setje. :Wink:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Hi ik ben nu PIEP ad van dat gezijk ik wil nu
> fame soundpack 12
> Is dat een beetje een goed systeem?
> Graag en Answer
> Ciao
> ?



Wie of wat the f.ck is "PIEP ad van dat gezijk"?

Denk dat menig forumlid <piep> wordt van het gezeik.

Fame is een flut-merk, net als alle andere tot nu toe voorgestelde types.
Heb zelf een stapeltje floortjes van dit merk en... ja, er komt geluid uit maar... nee, 't klinkt nergens naar.

Dus... kop nog eens 10 types op die je nu weer graag wilt, kunnen we ze meteen stuk voor stuk afschieten.

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Hi ik ben nu PIEP ad van dat gezijk ik wil nu
> fame soundpack 12
> Is dat een beetje een goed systeem?
> Graag en Answer
> Ciao
> ?



Ik hoop dat ik je verkeerd begrijp, WAT bedoel je met die eerste zin??

groet John

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Wie of wat the f.ck is "PIEP ad van dat gezijk"?
> 
> Denk dat menig forumlid <piep> wordt van het gezeik.
> 
> Fame is een flut-merk, net als alle andere tot nu toe voorgestelde types.
> Heb zelf een stapeltje floortjes van dit merk en... ja, er komt geluid uit maar... nee, 't klinkt nergens naar.
> 
> Dus... kop nog eens 10 types op die je nu weer graag wilt, kunnen we ze meteen stuk voor stuk afschieten.



[FONT=Verdana]je snapt het weer niet he. Je kunt nu wel weer zeggen dat het een ka loten merk is. Maar dan gaat dit topic nog jaren door. zodat hij nog weken lang setjes op kan noemen. en inderdaad word deze keuzes een voor een afgeschoten. Ooit.... als hij nog wilt beginnen.... moet hij toch de keuzen maken. En voor een beginners set is een Fame set niet slecht. Als hij daar nou eerst wat geld mee verdient. En dan kan hij weer zijn topic aan halen als hij weer een duizendje of 2 verdiend heeft.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]daarom zei ik al dat deze set wel goed voor hem is.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]we kunnen nog wel jaren doorgaan over een geschikte set. stuur me maar een postduif als jullie er uit zijn :Wink: [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]laterss... [/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Robin[/FONT]

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> [FONT=Verdana]je snapt het weer niet he...[/FONT]



O ja... sorry, je hebt gelijk.

De Fame megapack 12 is top! Meteen kopen!
maar kom dan later niet met vragen als "waarom kraakt ie als ik hard wil"

Op een pro-forum vragen of een actieve set (1x sub, 2x top, 3 hoezen, 2 stands en regenhoezen) voor 399,- goed is... en vergelijkbare vragen 6 pagina's volhouden vind ik getuigen van lef.

Maar goed, je hebt gelijk... een leuke set huis-tuin-en-keuken boekenkastplankspeakers kost al meer dan 399,-. 

Voor een woonkamer is dit setje leuk, voor een zaaltje (formaat klaslokaal) misschien ook, maar 't is wel maar een 120 watt (fame-watts) 12" sub en een 6,5" 120 watt top.

Mijn floortjes (van Fame) zijn 300 watt. Dat zullen ze vast uit het lichtnet opnemen, maar als ik ze een beetje harder laat spelen dan huiskamerniveau stort de voedingsspanning in (prima vorm van limiter, dat dan weer wel).

Maar goed, gewoon kopen, kan deze post ook een stille dood sterven.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> O ja... sorry, je hebt gelijk.



sorry ik wil niet zeggen dat je het niet snapt. Maar we hadden er nogal moeite mee hoe DJ Emile door dramde op zijn eigen topics. En dat zijn er nogal een paar.

Dus daarom wilde ik een verlossend bericht geven. Zodat DJ Emile en andere forumleden wat meer rust kregen met dit topic.

snapje. 

kan beter zeggen.. mijn excuses :Wink:

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> mijn excuses



Geaccepteerd.

Vindt persoonlijk deze: "Rock IT" 2 x 8Inch Disco Speakers 300 Watt er wel cool uitzien.... Deze wil ik nu hebben  :Wink: 

Plaatje:



of zaai ik nu verwarring?

----------


## dj-wojcik

> of zaai ik nu verwarring?



JA, je zaait verwarmingen.. :Stick Out Tongue:  pleas explain

----------


## Whitefarmer

> Geaccepteerd.
> 
> Vindt persoonlijk deze: "Rock IT" 2 x 8Inch Disco Speakers 300 Watt er wel cool uitzien.... Deze wil ik nu hebben 
> 
> Plaatje:
> 
> 
> 
> of zaai ik nu verwarring?



 
Ik heb ook al een setje besteld :Stick Out Tongue: .

Groerten John

----------


## SoundOfSilence

Nau, simple:





> Rock IT" 2 x 8Inch Disco Speakers 500 Watt 
> Diep Zwarte Filt , afgeronde bescherm hoeken van metaal aan elke kant een stevige draag greep 
> Stabiele dikwandige MDF -behuizing Stabiele metalen bescherm rooster 
> Ook bij hoog vermogen een zeer heldere klank 3 verschillende aansluit mogelijkheden waar onder "Speakon,6,3 Jack plug,en Schroef terminals " 
> Ideaal voor Disco of voor gebruik Mobile Discotheek 
> Impedanz: 8 Ohm Bass-Chassis: 2x8"/200mm 
> Statief Flens Onder: ja 
> Statief Flens Boven: neen 
> Belastbaarheid: 250 Watt per speaker
> ...



Hij gaat diep zwart filt, dus vet laag.
Is nie van spaanplaat nie, maar van MDF (dus betor)
Ik kan e maansteken met jack, speakon en losse draadjes (dus goed-
koper, want scheelt stekkors kope)
Is ideal van dicso, en dat is wat ik wil.

Met 2 sub-kassissen zal het vast heel hard gaan.

Snap alleen nie dat ie 300 watt is (in de omschrijving), 500 watt in de titel en bij de speks 2x 250 watt. Maar goed, ga wel uit van 500 watt, want 2x 250 is ook 500.

Trouwens, voor 165 euro per 2 kan ik er ook 4 voor mijn verjaardag vragen (kijken of mijn vrouw daarin trap)

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Ik heb ook al een setje besteld.
> 
> Groerten John



jah indd ik zie zo die spec hier boven. En ik denk dat ik hem morgen bestel. :Big Grin:

----------


## Rolandino

Heb even de specs erbij gehaald :

"Rock IT" 2 x 8Inch Disco Speakers 500 Watt
Diep Zwarte Filt 
( hierdoor gaat het niet lekker laag hoor is alleen voor de afwerking ) 

*deze reactie vanuit de reactie : Hij gaat diep zwart filt, dus vet laag.*

afgeronde bescherm hoeken van metaal aan elke kant een stevige draag greep
Stabiele dikwandige MDF -behuizing Stabiele metalen bescherm rooster
Ook bij hoog vermogen een zeer heldere klank 3 verschillende aansluit mogelijkheden waar onder "Speakon,6,3 Jack plug,en Schroef terminals "
Ideaal voor Disco of voor gebruik Mobile Discotheek
( Wat is ideaal voor disco ??? een 8" speaker is niet voor laag geschikt op disco volume )

Impedanz: 8 Ohm Bass-Chassis: 2x8"/200mm
( DIT IS PER BASS SPEAKER dus kast is 4ohm !!! )

Statief Flens Onder: ja
Statief Flens Boven: neen
Belastbaarheid: 250 Watt per speaker
( dit is belastbaarheid dus geen RMS vermogen )

Systeem: 3-Weg
Frequens-Bereik: 50-18.000Hz
93dB HxBxT 90x29x30cm
Gewicht: 14,9kg

Zal geen speaker zijn voor discogebruik of voor de drive in !

Maar iig succes ermee !

----------


## 4AC

Werkelijk ongelooflijk.

Dat er sowiezo nog mensen zijn die Meyer en F1 kopen.. :EEK!:

----------


## Rolandino

Dat bedoel ik nou ook ! 

Kga mijn Qube-set maar opruimen en dit aanschaffen ! dan hou ik nog een paar centjes over !

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Maar iig succes ermee !



Zo'n topic en dan wordt ik ook nog soort van serieus genomen  :Frown: 
Bassie zou zeggen "piedepiedepiede"

----------


## dj-wojcik

En het beste van deze set,:
moeten ze eigenlijk als slogan gebruiken:

*Nooit meer last van suizende oren na een knallende disco!*
_U hoeft nooit meer bang te zijn dat U boven het limit gaat van het aantal decibels dat geproduceert mag worden bij een evenement. Dankzij de nieuwe interne beveiliging van "Karaoke Jo" is dit helemaal veilig weg gewerkt!_

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Zoooo. Ik ben onder de indruk...
Waar bestel je zoiets? Kun je ze ook krijgen met palletvrachten? Scheelt weer een hoop bezorgkosten. Of zullen we ze gewoon gezamenlijk bij de fabriek gaan halen? Inkoopsprijsje! Dan worden ze helemaal voor niets.
4 van die op elkaar en mijn dB setje word omver geblazen!

Laat je wel even weten hoe ze klinken Emile?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## DJ-Emile

Ik koop waarschijnlijk 
Deze set :
Soundpack 12 Aktivsystem inkl. Schutzhüllen - Active Systems

This set consists of:  
[LIST][*]1x 12" subsoofer[*]2x 6,5"/1" tops[*]2 professional Speakon cables[*]2 high-quality speaker stands[*]three piece protective cover set[/LIST]

features subwoofer: 
1x 120 Watts RMS  
[LIST][*]Max. SPL: 118 dB[*]Frequency response: 40 - 150 Hz[*]Connectors: 2x Speakon Out, 2x XLR Out, 2x Combination Input (XLR / 1/4" Jack)[*]15 mm multiplex[*]Surface: PU coating[*]Speaker stand mount: aluminium[*]Front grille: steel with black active rubber foam[*]With handles for easy transport[*]Incl. wheels[*]Dimensions (WxHxD): 420 x 480 x 500 mm[*]Weight: 28 kg[/LIST]


features top:  
[LIST][*]6,5" + 1" satellite[*]120 Watts RMS[*]200 Watts Peak[*]Impedance: 4 Ohms[*]Max. SPL: 114 dB[*]Frequency response: 150 - 19000 Hz[*]Crossover frequency: 3500 Hz[*]Dispersion: 90° x 60°[*]Connectors: Speakon[*]Material: 15 mm Multiplex[*]Speaker stand: aluminium[*]Front grille: steel with black active rubber foam[*]Surface: PU coating[*]With handles for easy transport[*]Dimensions: 250 x 370 x 230 mm[*]Weight: 8 kg[/LIST]Wat vinden jullie ervan
Het is voor max 60 personen
En ik ben nog een beginner...
Mvg,
Emile :Big Grin:

----------


## sis

Raar, die subwoofer is 120 watt en de 2 toppen zijn ook elk 120 watt .
Ik denk dat er uit dit setje weinig muziek komt .
SPL is namelijk zeer laag, zeker voor 60 personen.
Voor achtergrondmuziekje en toespraken zou het wel kunnen .
sis

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Emile, hoeveel verschillende topics over hetzelfde onderwerp ga je openen?
Wat ik al helemaal grappig vind is het feit dat je zelf niet weet wat je moet kopen, maar wel djspeakertje gaat adviseren wat hij moet kopen? :Confused: 
Er zijn grenzen en ik denk dat jij ze al wel hebt opgezocht.  :Smile: 

Wees zelf nou eens slim en spaar door! Of je moet het nu direct willen kopen.. Dan pak je dat Fame setje en val je ons er niet meer mee lastig. Het fame setje is leuk voor op je kamer, maar meer ook niet. 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## 4AC

Kwam dit ook al tegen in de Musicstore catalogus, wat een ***sgruwelijk lelijk front is dat zeg! De één doet foam achter het rooster, de ander voor, en wat doet fame: streepje voor- en streepje achter het rooster.

Zestig man moet zat lukken. In de huiskamer. Als achtergrondmuziek.
 :Stick Out Tongue: 

Misschien is het handig als je even noemt wát je gaat draaien, wáár en waarvoor. Zestig man op disco/drive-in volume in een zaal zou ik niet aandurven op deze set, om maar even wat te noemen.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Als je een drive-in wilt beginnen voor max 60 man: zoek dan even verder op dit forum. Er zijn zat topics over luitjes in dezelfde situatie als jij, en je bespaart jezelf en anderen flink wat reacties.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Ps. Als je een drive-in wilt beginnen voor max 60 man: zoek dan even verder op dit forum. Er zijn zat topics over luitjes in dezelfde situatie als jij, en je bespaart jezelf en anderen flink wat reacties.



4AC. Hij is een van de mensen die een van die topics heeft gestart.. (als het er niet meerdere zijn) Hij vraagt of een set voldoende is, wij vertellen hem dat het niets is en toch wilt hij het kopen. Vervolgens komt hij weer met iets anders, dat wederom niets is. Geef je een alternatief, komt hij met een argument als: "Ik vond die andere speakers er mooier uitzien." En dat terwijl er dan misschien wel 10 dB verschil inzit en het speakers zijn van een degelijk merk.

Toch nog kort over de set. Ik heb een keer met de voorloper van deze set gewerkt. +- 40 personen. Daar was het leuk, maar meer zou ik er niet mee durven doen.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## 4AC

> 4AC. Hij is een van de mensen die een van die topics heeft gestart.. (als het er niet meerdere zijn) Hij vraagt of een set voldoende is, wij vertellen hem dat het niets is en toch wilt hij het kopen. Vervolgens komt hij weer met iets anders, dat wederom niets is. Geef je een alternatief, komt hij met een argument als: "Ik vond die andere speakers er mooier uitzien." En dat terwijl er dan misschien wel 10 dB verschil inzit en het speakers zijn van een degelijk merk.



Zat nét zijn profiel door te snuffelen en je hebt helemaal gelijk.

Begin me er ook al een beetje aan te ergeren... :Frown:

----------


## DJ-Emile

Nou met deze set wil ik eigenlijk voor klassefeestjes maar niet voor super grote feestjes gewoon bij mensen in de huiskamer 
gaat het daarmee lukken?
Mvg :Big Grin: ,
Emile

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Hoeveel keer per jaar verwacht je op een klassenfeestje te draaien?
Laten we eens 3 x per jaar nemen.

Simpele berekening: 
Stel, je koopt. Je bent eenmalig 399-, kwijt.

Stel, je huurt. Je bent 3 x per jaar 50 euro kwijt. 150-, per jaar. (dan heb je ook wat..) Je kunt als je huurt, dus 3 jaar huren voor de prijs van jou Fame set.
Ik denk ( jou kennende ) dat je binnen 2 jaar uitgekeken bent op dit setje. Dat zou dus betekenen dat je er verlies op maakt, aangezien je die set nooit voor 150 euro kwijt komt op Marktplaats.
Met andere woorden. Doe het niet, huur iets! Je krijgt ten eerste veel beter geluid en ten 2e kun je alle opdrachten aan. Mocht je groter willen draaien, hoef je niet te zeggen "Dan gaat de prijs omhoog omdat ik nog bij moet huren".

Als ik in jou schoenen stond ( lijkt me sterk dat je net zo'n grote voeten als mij hebt ) zou ik gewoon huren totdat je echt weet hoevaak je word gevraagd en wat voor feesten dat zijn..
Bovendien denk ik dat 3kwart van het forum het gewoon met mij eens is.

Budget omhoog of huren, veel meer zit er niet op...
Groeten Jasper

----------


## 4AC

> Bovendien denk ik dat 3kwart van het forum het gewoon met mij eens is...........Met andere woorden. Doe het niet, huur iets! Je krijgt ten eerste veel beter geluid en ten 2e kun je alle opdrachten aan. Mocht je groter willen draaien, hoef je niet te zeggen "Dan gaat de prijs omhoog omdat ik nog bij moet huren".



Goed uitgelegd Jasper, ik voeg me bij die 3/4 toe. Ik snap alleen dit niet: "Dan gaat de prijs omhoog omdat ik nog bij moet huren". Dit zal -als hij gaat huren- nog zo blijven? Tenminste, ik ken geen verhuurder die grotere sets voor dezelfde prijs verhuurd.          of mis ik hier nou iets....?





> Als ik in jou schoenen stond ( lijkt me sterk dat je net zo'n grote voeten als mij hebt )



 :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:  :Big Grin:

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> Goed uitgelegd Jasper, ik voeg me bij die 3/4 toe. Ik snap alleen dit niet: "Dan gaat de prijs omhoog omdat ik nog bij moet huren". Dit zal -als hij gaat huren- nog zo blijven? Tenminste, ik ken geen verhuurder die grotere sets voor dezelfde prijs verhuurd.



Hmm.. Nu ik hem terug lees snap ik hem inderdaad ook niet. Maar is wel over nagedacht hoor.. :Smile:  Denk ik tenminste..

Edit: Ik heb het me weer bedacht. Ik bedoel eigenlijk te zeggen dat hij dan een kleine set thuis heeft staan, waar voor betaald is, maar hij niet kan gebruiken omdat hij te klein is...

Hoe dan ook. Emile, mocht je toch zo onverstandig zijn om de Fame set te nemen, zou je ons dan wel willen vertellen hoe hij bevalt?

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj luuk cobus

Emile wees verstandig (is volgens mij al wel 20 keer gezegd) en spaar nou echt gewoon door tot je een fatsoenlijke set kunt kopen. Begin met 2 15'' toppen en een kleine versterker en als je geld hebt kun je altijd nog een sub bij kopen. En je hebt het over 300 voor je verjaardag is dat alleen van je ouders of is dat wat je geschat hebt wat je van iedereen krijgt. Anders heb je toch weer een iets groter budget. Kijk gewoon naar zoiets http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/BVModules/ProductTemplates/jenh/Product.aspx?productid=AD165301 met http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/BVModules/ProductTemplates/jenh/Product.aspx?productid=AD150202

Dan ben je voor 2 topjes en een kleine versterker iets meer dan 500 kwijt en dan heb je opzich een leuk setje voor een man of 40 50 en kun je altijd nog subs bij kopen zoiets als dit http://www.licht-geluid.nl/shop/BVModules/ProductTemplates/jenh/Product.aspx?productid=AD165104 
met nog een versterker. En in die tussentijd kun je ook altijd nog bij huren als je een groot feestje hebt.

----------


## DJ-Jan

Ik kan de links niet openen, krijg een 404 error..

----------


## dj luuk cobus

Moet je ze even kopiëren dan doet hij het wel. Als ik hem aanklik dan doet hij ook 

http://www.licht-geluid/*forum*/shop

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Aah American Audio.
Een heel leuk beginnersmerk met een beginnersprijsje.
Ik heb de DLS15 speakers ook, maar dan actief. Klinken zeer leuk voor het geld dat ik ervoor heb betaald..

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj luuk cobus

Ja ik heb ze zelf ook daarvan maar ik heb wel de passive zijn hele leuke speakers maar ik heb er wel een VLP 1500 aan hangen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Ik koop waarschijnlijk 
> Deze set :
> Soundpack 12 Aktivsystem inkl. Schutzhüllen - Active Systems
> 
> 
> This set consists of: [LIST][*]1x 12" subsoofer[*]2x 6,5"/1" tops[*]2 professional Speakon cables[*]2 high-quality speaker stands[*]three piece protective cover set[/LIST]
> features subwoofer: 
> 
> 1x 120 Watts RMS [LIST][*]Max. SPL: 118 dB[*]Frequency response: 40 - 150 Hz[*]Connectors: 2x Speakon Out, 2x XLR Out, 2x Combination Input (XLR / 1/4" Jack)[*]15 mm multiplex[*]Surface: PU coating[*]Speaker stand mount: aluminium[*]Front grille: steel with black active rubber foam[*]With handles for easy transport[*]Incl. wheels[*]Dimensions (WxHxD): 420 x 480 x 500 mm[*]Weight: 28 kg[/LIST]
> ...



;


Gewoon doen! 
vooral eerst ff drie weken kantewijken, en daarna zo snel mogelijk aanschaffen, die meuk...

----------


## dj luuk cobus

Hij moet het gewoon kopen en dan merkt hij dadelijk vanzelf wel dat hij troep heeft gekocht. En dan zal hij vanzelf wel een keer naar ons luisteren.

----------


## SoundOfSilence

> Hij moet het gewoon kopen en dan merkt hij dadelijk vanzelf wel dat hij troep heeft gekocht. En dan zal hij vanzelf wel een keer naar ons luisteren.



Ja, nee, leuk.... krijgen wij de vraag hoe hij wel power uit dit setje kan krijgen.

óf we krijgen op onze kloten omdat we het verkeerd geadviseerd hebben

----------


## dj-wojcik

[FONT=Verdana]



> .....óf we krijgen op onze kloten omdat we het verkeerd geadviseerd hebben



[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Het is nog altijd een forum. En ze moeten de forumleden dus niet vast pinnen op een advies dat ze geven. Als je echt een advies wilt hebben los van de feiten en meningen die wij hebben, moet hij de winkel in gaan. En zich daar het een en ander laten aan smeren.[/FONT]

[FONT=Verdana]Dit is vooral moeilijk als je weinig Duits spreekt als hij zijn Fame setje zelf gaat halen. En Engels is ook niet echt een uitweg. Omdat je daar ook half met je handen en voeten moet slaan om iets duidelijk te maken.[/FONT]

gr Robin

----------


## partydrivein

*Aah American Audio.
Een heel leuk beginnersmerk met een beginnersprijsje.
*
Op mijn monitors doen ze het toch verdomd goed!

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

> *Aah American Audio.
> Een heel leuk beginnersmerk met een beginnersprijsje.
> *
> Op mijn monitors doen ze het toch verdomd goed!



Precies. Ik heb ze zelf ook dus weet hoe goed ze presteren. Het is een beginnenersmerk (qua prijs), maar dat neemt niet weg dat ze als monitor inderdaad perfect te gebruiken zijn.
Wat ik dus bedoel te zeggen is dat het voor hun prijs zeer leuke speakers zijn, maar je er niet mee hoeft aan te komen in een zaal met 200 personen als PA.

Groeten Jasper

----------


## dj luuk cobus

Need 200 man ga je er inderdaad niet mee redden maar het blijven toch hele leuke speakers, behalve dan dat bij mij de kunstof kasten gescheurd zijn.

----------


## partydrivein

ik heb speakers van gem sound (amerikaans merk kent haast niemand ...)
en mijn versterker van American audio bevalt prima.

----------


## Beckers Entertainment

Met andere woorden, Emile. Kijk nou eens bij American Audio. Zijn super speakers voor een lage prijs. Ik heb je al eens een setje met 2 actieve tops, statieven en kabels aangeraden voor 500zoveel.. Lees maar even terug voor de link. Het is buiten je budget, maar je hebt wel iets.  :Smile: 

Groeten Jasper

----------


## Dj Gino V

en heb je al iets gekocht want ik heb thuis 2x jb 12" 150watt rms staan en moet eerlijk zegen dat die niet klonken maar toen ik een nieuw mengpaneel had gekocht verschoot ik zelf van zijn dat de zelfde boxen :Confused: 

grtz

----------


## dj-wojcik

> en heb je al iets gekocht want ik heb thuis 2x jb 12" 150watt rms staan en moet eerlijk zegen dat die niet klonken maar toen ik een nieuw mengpaneel had gekocht verschoot ik zelf van zijn dat de zelfde boxen
> 
> grtz



wil je nu zeggen dat je speakers beter klonken door een ander mengpaneel? :Confused:

----------


## laserguy

> wil je nu zeggen dat je speakers beter klonken door een ander mengpaneel?



Kan dat niet dan?
Je mixer staat vóór de luidsprekers in de signaalweg dus een slecht klinkende mixer kan niet door een goede luidspreker gered worden.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Kan dat niet dan?
> Je mixer staat vóór de luidsprekers in de signaalweg dus een slecht klinkende mixer kan niet door een goede luidspreker gered worden.



ik bedoel het juist anders om. Een speaker kun je niet nog beter laten klinken met een goede mixer.

Als je een speaker hebt die je zo erg moet bij sturen met een EQ om er een fatsoenlijk geluid ui te krijgen. Dan vind ik het niet de moeite waard om daar bv een Allen & Heath voor te zetten.

Daarom ben ik ook van mening. Dat als je voor speakers gaat. Dat je deze allereerst te beluisteren zonder EQ.

Dat bedoelde ik er mee te zeggen. Wat jij zegt klopt ook. Maar was net het tegenover gestelde als wat ik bedoelde :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> ik bedoel het juist anders om. Een speaker kun je niet nog beter laten klinken met een goede mixer.
> 
> Als je een speaker hebt die je zo erg moet bij sturen met een EQ om er een fatsoenlijk geluid ui te krijgen. Dan vind ik het niet de moeite waard om daar bv een Allen & Heath voor te zetten.
> 
> Daarom ben ik ook van mening. Dat als je voor speakers gaat. Dat je deze allereerst te beluisteren zonder EQ.
> 
> Dat bedoelde ik er mee te zeggen. Wat jij zegt klopt ook. Maar was net het tegenover gestelde als wat ik bedoelde



Vind je het heel erg dat ik hier geen ene rambam van snap wat je wilt zeggen.

Je begint hier over EQ te bazelen terwijl je het toch echt had over het punt dat een ander mengpaneel de kwaliteit kan verbeteren. En ja dat kan, je speakers kunnen nog zo goed zijn als iets/alles ervoor prut is dan klinken ze niet. Heeft verder niks met EQ standen te maken.

----------


## Dj Gino V

ik  zal het anders formuleren ik had eerst ne beat4 van jb system en bijpassende boxen van 150 rms maar nu heb ik een rodec gekocht  en  mijn geluid klinkt nu beter als tevoren meer bas en dat maakt het warmer

grtz gino V

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Vind je het heel erg dat ik hier geen ene rambam van snap wat je wilt zeggen.
> 
> Je begint hier over EQ te bazelen terwijl je het toch echt had over het punt dat een ander mengpaneel de kwaliteit kan verbeteren. En ja dat kan, je speakers kunnen nog zo goed zijn als iets/alles ervoor prut is dan klinken ze niet. Heeft verder niks met EQ standen te maken.



huh, hahah jullie zeggen allemaal het zelfde maar ik bedoel net het tegenover gestelde. Ik zeg niet dat het mengpaneel niet belangrijk is voor het kwalteitsgeluid uit je speakers.

maar ik zeg dat als je speakers niet klinken. Dat je dit niet echt helemaal recht kunt trekken met je mengpaneel. snap je? Dus je kunt nog een allen & heath mixer hebben. Maar daar gaan je MCcrypt echt niet beter door klinken.

daarom zeg ik, nu voor de 3e keer. Dat je speakers ook al wat kwaliteit mogen hebben nog voor je een mengpaneel aansluit met daarin alle aanpassingen die je doet als je vind dat je speakers niet klinken.

of ben ik nou wazig?

----------


## Joost van Ens

> of ben ik nou wazig?



Ja, en niet een beetje ook! :EEK!: 

Zelfs de bij de allerslechtste honkietonkie speakers, zal nog steeds de uiteindelijk geproduceerde herrie afhangen van het geen wat je er aan apparatuur voor hangt. hoe goed of slecht die speaker ook is.

Hang je er niks voor. heb je namelijk geen geluid. :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  en in dat geval zijn alle goedkope brol speakers precies even goed als de duurste line aré. namelijk muisstil.

hoe slechter je spullen voor de speaker, hoe slechter je geluid. Dat staat dus kompleet los van de kwaliteit van je speaker.

Joost.

----------


## partydrivein

Met alles wat voor de speakers staat probeer je een goed geluid te maken, dit kan een heel goed geluid zijn maar als je kl*te speakers hebt klinkt het nog steeds nergens naar.

Een goede tafel of randapperatuur kan je speaker niet beter laten klinken, door goede aperatuur te gebruiken kun je het signaal zo goed mogelijk aan laten komen(of verpesten) zodat er het best mogelijke geluid uit de speaker komt.
Of dit geluid uit een skytec setje even goed zal klinken als bij een setje van Henkus Reinz betwijfel ik ten zeerste.

Kortom,
Alles wat voor de speaker staat kan je geluid slechter laten klinken.
Maar het zal je speaker nooit boven zijn eigen cappaciteiten laten gaan.
Als bij een oudere mengtafel het geluid slecht is kan door alles komen(slechte kabels, en andere zooi)

----------


## SoundOfSilence

De stelling bij ons is: het totaal is minimaal zo slecht als de slechtste schakel.

Dus... een prul-speaker aan een top-mixer + top-speler + top versterker is kut,
een top-speaker aan een top-speler aan een top-versterker met een kut-mixer is kut.
Een prul-speaker aan een prul-mixer is 2x kut.

Als ik een bandje neerzet met een Midas mixer, een Dynacord PA en een zangeres met een Wibra-microfoon, dan ben ik niet verbaast dat het kut klinkt. Idem met een Martin PA, Neumann mic en een behringer mixer.

Alles moet een beetje in verhouding zijn. Liever een redelijke box aan een redelijke mixer dan een prullen-box aan een top-mixert.

Je geluid wordt nooit meer beter als het eenmaal door een apparaat/speaker verneukt is.

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Alles wat voor de speaker staat kan je geluid slechter laten klinken.
> Maar het zal je speaker nooit boven zijn eigen cappaciteiten laten gaan.
> Als bij een oudere mengtafel het geluid slecht is kan door alles komen(slechte kabels, en andere zooi)







> De stelling bij ons is: het totaal is minimaal zo slecht als de slechtste schakel.
> 
> Dus... een prul-speaker aan een top-mixer + top-speler + top versterker is kut,
> een top-speaker aan een top-speler aan een top-versterker met een kut-mixer is kut.
> Een prul-speaker aan een prul-mixer is 2x kut.
> 
> Als ik een bandje neerzet met een Midas mixer, een Dynacord PA en een zangeres met een Wibra-microfoon, dan ben ik niet verbaast dat het kut klinkt. Idem met een Martin PA, Neumann mic en een behringer mixer.
> 
> Alles moet een beetje in verhouding zijn. Liever een redelijke box aan een redelijke mixer dan een prullen-box aan een top-mixert.
> ...



dus het is niet zo wazig wat ik zeg :Wink:

----------


## partydrivein

Heb ik niet beweert!

----------


## dj-wojcik

> Heb ik niet beweert!



nee maar het komt wel op het zelfde neer :Wink:

----------


## vasco

> nee maar het komt wel op het zelfde neer



Hoe lang blijf je nog doorzagen?

Gino had een mixer en deze mixer had als resultaat slecht geluid uit zijn speakers. Nieuw mengpaneel en geluid uit speaker is beter.





> wil je nu zeggen dat je speakers beter klonken door een ander mengpaneel?



Jij vraagt vervolgens met een vragende smile zelfs erbij of dit nu kan hierdoor. Wij zeggen ja dat kan en jij begint ineens over EQ te reutelen.

Hij heeft zijn speakers niet vervangen, niks met de EQ gedaan dus ik snap je punt in eerste instantie al niet. Natuurlijk wordt geluid niet beter als de zwakste schakel maar dat bleek hier de mixer te zijn en niet de speakers. Hiermee sloeg jou opmerking over EQ gebruik nergens op in het verhaal. Ik begrijp wel wat je bedoelt met dat EQ verhaal maar niet in de combinatie met je vraag of een betere mixer het geluid beïnvloed.

----------

